# jdom > xml was nicht valid ist



## melmager (26. Januar 2004)

als Backgroundinfo siehe diesen Thread:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials141246.html

Was ich nun festgestellt habe:

Ich bekomme mit JDOM einen Fehler wenn das XML nicht Valid ist
Als Notlösung habe ich das XML mit einer dtd Datei Valid gemacht

Nur es muss doch möglich sein mit JDOM eine XML einzulesen die
nur wohlgeformt ist - nur wie mache ich das
Denn wie ich es sehe kann mann so mit JDOM keine XML Datei schreiben um sie
nachher wieder einlesen zu können - denn wenn ich eine XML Datei erzeuge 
ist sie nur wohlgeform und nicht valid 

Und nu? 

PS. Habe mich fast mal wieder schwarz geärgert das das Problem nirgends in der JDOM
Documentation erwähnt ist :-(

*Lösung* (Stundenlange Suche später )

builder.setFeature("http://xml.org/sax/features/validation", false);

vorm Einlesen machen


----------



## Christian Fein (27. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von melmager _
> *als Backgroundinfo siehe diesen Thread:
> http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials141246.html
> 
> ...



Also ist der Thread jetzt hinfällig?


----------



## melmager (27. Januar 2004)

> Also ist der Thread jetzt hinfällig?



Ein Jein als Antwort - Ja weil das Problem behoben ist.
Nein, weil ich gerne wissen möchte wie ich dem Xerces oder JDOM 
(ich weiss noch nicht wer genau zuständig ist)
die Einstellung als Default beibringen kann.

Scheinbar ist die Valiation überall normalerweise per Default abgestellt nur bei mir
ist sie eingestellt :-(

PS Was ich auch nett fand das sich SUN und  Apache mit der Documentation
nicht ganz einig waren 
"http://xml.org/sax/features/validation" war von Apache, Sun hatte da einen 
anderen Link  
Und warum so eine Option als Link gemacht wird das wird wohl ewig ein
Geheimnis der Entwickler bleiben 

Eventuell kann ja einer noch ein wenig Licht in mein Dunkel bringen


----------



## Christian Fein (27. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von melmager _
> *
> Eventuell kann ja einer noch ein wenig Licht in mein Dunkel bringen *



Bleibt es nicht, es gilt genauso wie die konvention eine Url als Vorlage für die Namespaces zu nutzen. Grosser vorteil ist mann bleibt uniq, sprich mann nimmt 
auch ohne sich abzusprechen nie den selben idetifier.

Meine Namespaces schauen immer so aus:

package de.holyfly.struts.... usw
oder
de.tutorials.v5.Bla


----------

